# Error launching Virtualbox on kali 2



## TechnoBOY (Feb 26, 2016)

Installing Virtualbox was a headache.After all these installation process there is an error when launching VB

```
WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist.
	 Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and the appropriate
	 headers, most likely linux-headers-686.

	 You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
```


----------



## Minion (Feb 26, 2016)

Which version of virtualbox you are using?I am using latest one and facing no issues.You may also try VM player.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 26, 2016)

Minion said:


> Which version of virtualbox you are using?I am using latest one and facing no issues.You may also try VM player.


When i run 
	
	



```
apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
```
i get

```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
virtualbox-dkms is already the newest version (4.3.28-dfsg-1kali1+b1).
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
3 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
Setting up virtualbox (4.3.28-dfsg-1kali1+b1) ...
insserv: script virtualbox: service vboxdrv already provided!
insserv: exiting now!
update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
dpkg: error processing package virtualbox (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of virtualbox-qt:
 virtualbox-qt depends on virtualbox (= 4.3.28-dfsg-1kali1+b1); however:
  Package virtualbox is not configured yet.
  Package virtualbox-4.3 which provides virtualbox is not installed.

dpkg: error processing package virtualbox-qt (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of virtualbox-dkms:
 virtualbox-dkms depends on virtualbox (>= 4.3.28-dfsg-1kali1); however:
  Package virtualbox is not configured yet.
  Package virtualbox-4.3 which provides virtualbox is not installed.

dpkg: error processing package virtualbox-dkms (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 virtualbox
 virtualbox-qt
 virtualbox-dkms
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
In GUI when i try to start up VMs Get this error

```
Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)

The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing

'[CODE]/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
```
'

as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
[/CODE]
When '
	
	



```
/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
```
'
got this 
	
	



```
Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules ...done.
Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules/etc/init.d/vboxdrv: 302: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/do_dkms: not found
 ...done.
Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS/etc/init.d/vboxdrv: 327: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/do_dkms: not found
 ...failed!
  (Failed, trying without DKMS)
Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules ...failed!
  (Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong)
```
And this is what in
	
	



```
/etc/init.d/vboxdrv: 334: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/build_in_tmp: not found
```


----------



## ratul (Feb 26, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> When i run
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you try installing the latest virtualbox? Default virtualbox in kali is pretty much broken.
*download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.14/virtualbox-5.0_5.0.14-105127~Debian~jessie_amd64.deb
Uninstall the old one:

```
apt-get purge virtualbox
```
Install the newer one:

```
dpkg -i [I]<virtualbox deb file>[/I]
```


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 26, 2016)

ratul said:


> did you try installing the latest virtualbox? Default virtualbox in kali is pretty much broken.
> *download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.14/virtualbox-5.0_5.0.14-105127~Debian~jessie_amd64.deb
> Uninstall the old one:
> 
> ...


I get some error related to dkms 

Downloaded 5.0 Debian~wheezy and tried to install 

```
Selecting previously unselected package virtualbox-5.0.
(Reading database ... 299059 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to unpack .../virtualbox-5.0_5.0.14-105127~Debian~wheezy_i386.deb ...
Unpacking virtualbox-5.0 (5.0.14-105127~Debian~wheezy) ...
Setting up virtualbox-5.0 (5.0.14-105127~Debian~wheezy) ...
Adding group `vboxusers' (GID 142) ...
Done.
Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules ...done.
Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules ...done.
Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMSError! echo
Your kernel headers for kernel 4.3.0-kali1-686-pae cannot be found at
/lib/modules/4.3.0-kali1-686-pae/build or /lib/modules/4.3.0-kali1-686-pae/source.
 ...failed!
  (Failed, trying without DKMS)
Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules ...failed!
  (Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong)
Processing triggers for systemd (228-4) ...
Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme (0.13-1) ...
Processing triggers for shared-mime-info (1.5-2) ...
Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.13.3-6) ...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.22-1) ...
Processing triggers for mime-support (3.59) ...
```


----------



## ratul (Feb 26, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> I get some error related to dkms
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk



paste the error here which you get when you try to run vbox 5.0.14?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 26, 2016)

ratul said:


> paste the error here which you get when you try to run vbox 5.0.14?


Updated the previous post Check that out
BTW Any good vms?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2016)

Run apt-get as sudo first.

Not running apt-get as such is known to cause problems.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 26, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Run apt-get as sudo first.
> 
> Not running apt-get as such is known to cause problems.


Terminal was running in root mode


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2016)

Hmm.

What architecture of Kali are your running, i686 or x86_64?

- - - Updated - - -

Update:

I tried installing Virtualbox on my machine. I got the message "You must load vboxdrv module before starting VirtualBox:"

vboxdrv can be loaded by running "modprobe vboxdrv"

Try this and run VirtualBox again.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 27, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hmm.
> 
> What architecture of Kali are your running, i686 or x86_64?
> 
> ...


i686


```
modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
```

- - - Updated - - -

By the mean time let me try VMware


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2016)

Dude, why did you install i686? It's for the older Pentium and Celeron architecture CPUs. No wonder you are having trouble finding dependencies. I doubt VMWare would run well either.

Install the x86_64 version of Kali and then try.

Edit: In other words x86_64 is for all modern 64-bit CPUs. 

That vboxdrv module is probably not available for i686 architecture.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 28, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, why did you install i686? It's for the older Pentium and Celeron architecture CPUs. No wonder you are having trouble finding dependencies. I doubt VMWare would run well either.
> 
> Install the x86_64 version of Kali and then try.
> 
> ...


How can I run x86_64 on 32 bit CPU?Its my old laptop..

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> How can I run x86_64 on 32 bit CPU?Its my old laptop..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk



Try x86 only.x86 mean 32bit Architecture and x64 means 64bit architecture.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Mar 6, 2016)

Minion said:


> Try x86 only.x86 mean 32bit Architecture and x64 means 64bit architecture.


switch to parrotsec os.


----------

